# tire loosing air -- fix a flat??



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Can I use that stuff that comes in a can to seal the tire? Or how else can I fix the air leak?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I am not a fan of fix-a- flat even if there is a tube in the tire


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Why not.. I can't see a balanceing issue going slow slow right? Just remove the wheel to do it and don't use the whole can on such a small tire, and rotate it every way possible to distribute the liquid all over inside. Have to coat the whole inside surface. 

Or, as an alternative, you can get a tube installed. That's more money but it's the "preferred"way to do it. Fix a flat is the "easy way" to see if you can take care of it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...e&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=1910102Better

*Get yourself one'of these kits. * lots better than fix a flat.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Victor Professional Tubeless Tire Repair Kit 22-5-01102-8: Advance Auto Parts


That's if you find a nail. Can't plug a slow leak around the bead or valve.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My local independently owned tire and battery shop will install a tube inside a snowblower tire for $15 parts and labor included.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

db130 said:


> My local independently owned tire and battery shop will install a tube inside a snowblower tire for $15 parts and labor included.



Now your talkin '  That's the preferred method. Unless a nail hole can be plugged


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You may want to take it off and put it in water to find out where it is leaking. It may be the stem. If so, it may just need to be tightened. 
If you have a lot of dry wrought you may just want to install a new tube as suggested. It will be the most reliable.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Why not.. I can't see a balanceing issue going slow slow right? Just remove the wheel to do it and don't use the whole can on such a small tire, and rotate it every way possible to distribute the liquid all over inside. Have to coat the whole inside surface.
> 
> Or, as an alternative, you can get a tube installed. That's more money but it's the "preferred"way to do it. Fix a flat is the "easy way" to see if you can take care of it.


I didn't say don't use the stuff but after eating up a rim of mine I'm no fan of that stuff


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> That's if you find a nail. Can't plug a slow leak around the bead or valve.



Best stuff I have ever seen is Slime. That green goop you get by the gallon at Wallyworld. That's the only thing that seals those corroded alloy rims besides breaking them down. Of course with a blower you would have to take the tire off anyways because no way would it ever get up around your rims edge if that was the case. I'd put it under water and see exactly where it's leaking first then you know. It might just be a crappy valve stem gut.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pathfinder13 said:


> That's if you find a nail. Can't plug a slow leak around the bead or valve.


I had one leaking around the bead. I broke the seal on both side and cleaned the rim off with just a good wipedown. Cleaned the tire bead area and then smeared a thin film of lithium grease. Aired it up and done. No leaks.
Soapy water in spray bottle... Good way to find leaks


----------



## TheBeast (Feb 3, 2015)

I second the Slime. 

I practically use it in all of my yard equipment. My riding mower will have flats all the time if I don't use it. If I plug every holes, it'll look ridiculous. I put Slime in tires as instructed, then I literally never need to take the valve stem cap off for the life of the tire/equipment. 

HOWEVER keep in mind Slime will not effectively seal leaks that's on either the sidewall and beads. It's for to seal the punctures in the treads' area.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

wantboost said:


> Can I use that stuff that comes in a can to seal the tire? Or how else can I fix the air leak?


 
the best fix for a flat on a small low speed machine, is buy a tube from the hardware store for around $6, and put it in yourself using screwdrivers to slide one bead of the tire off, to sneak the tube in.

I fixed a flat on my wheelbarrow and AMF snowblower using tubes

I tried to fix the AMF tire with a new stem and sealing the bead, but it still leaked. tubes are best


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've used liquid laundry starch in the tires on my riding mower to seal up punctures and sidewall cracks. You use it just like slime. Works great, you just have to fill it with enough starch to coat the crack every time it rolls around. Unfortunately the starch freezes so it would probably only work on a snow blower if you park it in a heated garage.
I have hard rubber, non pneumatic tires on my snow flite. That is the only way to go for anything slow speed that you don't ride on imho.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard of people filling tires with that expanding foam too. Just have to be careful you don't over do it.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

TheBeast said:


> I second the Slime.
> 
> I practically use it in all of my yard equipment. My riding mower will have flats all the time if I don't use it. If I plug every holes, it'll look ridiculous. I put Slime in tires as instructed, then I literally never need to take the valve stem cap off for the life of the tire/equipment.
> 
> HOWEVER keep in mind Slime will not effectively seal leaks that's on either the sidewall and beads.


Got thorns eh. They really suck and they just keep poking things years after you cut the tree down as. My daughter kept getting holes in bicycle tires till I started getting the tires that came with Slime in them. It works great on tubed tires of all sort. It will seal the random leaks on car and trick sidewalks pretty well too . It's my weapon of choice on the old rusty rims that just won't seal. Like anything else it's not 100% every time though80 or so that I don't have to break down and sand works for me


----------

